# Remote Shutter Release for Canon 5D3



## killswitch (Dec 9, 2012)

Looking for a good wireless shutter release remote that works with 5D3 and if possible with other EOS Bodies as well. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 9, 2012)

Canon's little RC-6 (and RC-1) will trigger it, but that's IR so only works from the front. I used the RC-1 with both a 7D and 5DII and it's great. 

Since the 1D X doesn't have an IR receiver, I recently picked up a hähnel Giga T Pro II, works well and would be compatible with almost any Canon dSLR. Beyond basic triggering, does interval timing, etc.


----------



## Taemobig (Dec 9, 2012)

I use the Yongnuo RF-603. Its cheap and works great. It can be used as a wireless shutter release and a wireless flash trigger for strobes and speedlights.

http://www.amazon.com/Yongnuo-RF-603-C1-Wireless-Transceiver/dp/B0050E7OSM/


----------



## RC (Dec 9, 2012)

RC-6 works great, you can even shoot from behind bouncing the IR off a wall. Cheapest and most used accessory I have.


----------



## pj1974 (Dec 10, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon's little RC-6 (and RC-1) will trigger it, but that's IR so only works from the front. I used the RC-1 with both a 7D and 5DII and it's great.
> 
> Since the 1D X doesn't have an IR receiver, I recently picked up a hähnel Giga T Pro II, works well and would be compatible with almost any Canon dSLR. Beyond basic triggering, does interval timing, etc.



I also have and use the Hahnel Giga Pro, and it works a treat for both my Canon 7D and Canon 350D (which incidentally have different connections into the DSLR body).

Like Dr Neuro above, I use it for both remote triggering (macro, HDR, even self portraits) and interval timing (eg time lapse photography).

I find it handy I can have the 'trigger' inside (up to about 30 metres away - even with walls between it works), and have my camera set up outside (eg with ultra wide angle lens on, protected under a table in my back-yard) and I can see the interval timing is working well.

Cheers... all the best.

Paul


----------



## fr8oc (Dec 10, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon's little RC-6 (and RC-1) will trigger it, but that's IR so only works from the front. I used the RC-1 with both a 7D and 5DII and it's great.
> 
> Since the 1D X doesn't have an IR receiver, I recently picked up a hähnel Giga T Pro II, works well and would be compatible with almost any Canon dSLR. Beyond basic triggering, does interval timing, etc.



+1 for the hähnel Giga T Pro II


----------



## sheedoe (Dec 10, 2012)

I use the Vello FreeWave Plus Wireless Remote Shutter Release http://www.amazon.com/Vello-FreeWave-Wireless-Shutter-Release/dp/B006BGVRZE/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1355102607&sr=1-3&keywords=Vello+FreeWave+Wireless and it works great . You can change connector cables for different cameras. It has radio 2.4GHz frequency and has the ability to use auto-focus wirelessly. The button on the remote acts like the shutter release button on camera.


----------



## killswitch (Dec 10, 2012)

Awesome inputs as always. Looks like there are quite a few options. So far I am looking at these options

1) hähnel Giga T Pro II
2) Vello FreeWave Plus Wireless Remote Shutter Release
3) Yongnuo RC603C

I like the idea of being able to auto focus wireless-ly. For some timed interval shots the Giga seems to be the way to go. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## sheedoe (Dec 10, 2012)

killswitch said:


> Awesome inputs as always. Looks like there are quite a few options. So far I am looking at these options
> 
> 1) hähnel Giga T Pro II
> 2) Vello FreeWave Plus Wireless Remote Shutter Release
> ...



The hähnel Giga T Pro II can basically do everything the Vello can plus timed interval shots. The only con IMO is that it uses CR2 & CR2032 batteries as opposed to AAA with Vello. Also, the Vello is cheaper.


----------



## tassosl (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm using the Pixel TW282 (http://www.amazon.com/TW-282-N3-Wireless-Remote-Control/dp/B004DR90PM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1355119168&sr=8-4&keywords=pixel+tw282) with the 5DII and the 40D. 

Works great as wired (no battery needed) as well as wireless.

It can do interval, bulb long exposures, timed etc. It has interchangeable cords so can be used with most kinds of DSLRs and compacts.


----------



## M.ST (Dec 10, 2012)

I can recommend the Canon LC-5. But it´s very expensive.

If you don´t have the money use the Giga T Pro II or Phottix Aion instead.


----------



## DHL1313 (Dec 10, 2012)

Two pocket wizards and their remote trigger cord works awesome with insane range. I put a camera up in the balcony at a church and I was at least 500 feet away and it worked perfectly around a corner. This option is a little pricey but you get pocket wizards out of the deal too. About $350. Otherwise get the RC-1 if you can find it for $30. Depends what you need it for. 

Good luck.


----------



## e-d0uble (Dec 10, 2012)

The Satechi WTR-A is excellent for wireless shutter triggering. I've been using is for months now without issues. It's also a great intervalometer.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 10, 2012)

M.ST said:


> I can recommend the Canon LC-5. But it´s very expensive.
> If you don´t have the money use the Giga T Pro II...



It's not just about the size of the invoice... One great use for a wireless trigger is so you can be in the picture, and conceal the transmitter in your pocket. I can afford the LC-5, I just don't want to look like a pervert when I'm in a picture.


----------



## infared (Dec 10, 2012)

killswitch said:


> Looking for a good wireless shutter release remote that works with 5D3 and if possible with other EOS Bodies as well. Any advice is appreciated.



I use a Photix Cleon II
http://www.phottix.com/en/wireless-remotes/phottixr-cleon-ii.html
It's a wireless transmitter, as opposed to infrared. It has different cords for different cameras and is not too expensive. I think there are many products now that you can trigger the camera with via Wifi using your smartphone. That might be the best and simpliest. I don't own a smartphone so I am not sure, but that avenue may be worth investigating if you are smartphone savy.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 12, 2012)

IPHONE. oops...


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 12, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> M.ST said:
> 
> 
> > I can recommend the Canon LC-5. But it´s very expensive.
> ...


OMG you left that one wiiiiide open! :


----------

